# iJust 2 / Melo 2 Rebuildable Head OR Triton RTA - Cape Town



## piffht (13/6/16)

Looking for CPT vendors that may have this in stock, or that are expecting stock, as I'm not too keen to pay the same amount in shipping as I would be for the coil.

http://www.eleafworld.com/ecr-head-2/


----------

